# any ideal



## sloar (Jan 29, 2012)

couldnt pass this up for 15 bucks. my kids love riding it. any ideal of age? thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2012)

1930's...really cool...


----------



## sloar (Feb 2, 2012)

well, i was going to try and sell it, but i dont think thats going to happen for awhile...


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 2, 2012)

You did really well on that deal for only $15. Looks like your daughter(?) has claimed it for her very own.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep kids love these old chain drives, my grandson on my/his Rudge-Whitworth Twinkie.  Sulley


----------

